# Removing scars



## Hypersmurf (Dec 9, 2002)

What mechanisms would remove a very old scar?  (Let's say hideous, large, burn scar, as an example.)

A Cure Wounds spell, to me, only affects current injuries.  Someone scarred but otherwise in excellent physical condition, I should imagine, wouldn't benefit.

Regenerate, I would think, would certainly do the job.

Heal, possibly.

But it seems odd that the two spells that might help are higher level than Raise Dead... one would hope cosmetic surgery would be less mana-intensive than raising a corpse!

Polymorph Other might help... but it would be dispellable, no?

Any other ideas?

-Hyp.


----------



## caudor (Dec 9, 2002)

I think a lot would depend on whether or not the removal of the scar would result in an increase in charisma.  In that case, it would make sense that a higher level spell would be required.  IMO, of course.


----------



## Shin Okada (Dec 9, 2002)

I wonder if cutting entire area off and casting cure spells may work or not. I am not sure if cure spells leave scars.

By the way, why you want to remove scars? What is the situation?


----------



## LordAO (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm sure a regenerate spell would do it. If it can regrow lost limbs, scars should be no problem.


----------



## kreynolds (Dec 9, 2002)

caudor said:
			
		

> *I think a lot would depend on whether or not the removal of the scar would result in an increase in charisma.  *




Charisma isn't just about physical attractiveness. It's also about force of personality. A character with a low charisma can still be good looking, but it might not get him anywhere at all since his personality good pretty lame. The PH lists some good examples of Charisma in Chapter 1.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 9, 2002)

> *By the way, why you want to remove scars? What is the situation? *




I'm DMing a player whose character came covered in scars - slavery and torture in his background.  Goes muffled in a cloak 'cos he's embarrassed about it.

It seems to me a lot of NPCs would come up with "Well, why don't you just petition the High Priest to cast a such-and-such?"

Regenerate - 7th level spell - just seems like overkill, though.

-Hyp.


----------



## caudor (Dec 9, 2002)

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Charisma isn't just about physical attractiveness. It's also about force of personality. A character with a low charisma can still be good looking, but it might not get him anywhere at all since his personality good pretty lame. The PH lists some good examples of Charisma in Chapter 1. *




Thanks kreynolds.  Yes, after refreshing myself on chap 1 PHB, I must say I agree with you.  It is all there in black and white.  Classes that rely on charisma (especially spell-casters) would surely not be rendered less effective by a newly obtained scar.

I've always had the impression that at some point, massive physical disfigurement would eventually impact one's charisma, perhaps simply because commoners become shocked or horrified to look up them.  But now that I think about it, even an elephant man or some one with an intense interest in slimes may become a popular bard or a feared sorcerer.  Again, perhaps my focus on the physical been itself hass been out of balance.  Ugly may not necessarily mean underpowered (less charisma); in fact, the opposite may be true in certain situations.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 9, 2002)

> *Classes that rely on charisma (especially spell-casters) would surely not be rendered less effective by a newly obtained scar.
> 
> I've always had the impression that at some point, massive physical disfigurement would eventually impact one's charisma, perhaps simply because commoners become shocked or horrified to look up them.*




My take on it would not be to penalise the stat, but to apply a negative circumstance modifier in social situations.

Hideously scarred or grossly overweight might not bother a sorcerer where bonus spells are concerned, but it could easily make it more difficult for the bard to buy the mayor's daughter a drink...

-Hyp.


----------



## Shin Okada (Dec 9, 2002)

How about this?

Basically, current rule is not supporting such kind of extreme physical disfigurement.

Because of efficient healing spells, almost any physical disfigurements are, effectively, just a temporal status in DnD 3e.

So instead of actually lowering on's charisma, you can give him some penalty to some of Charisma checks and Charisma based skill checks. You may make it an unnamed penalty, or call it a Bruise penalty or something.

That penalty can be removed by curing those scars.

Hmm, am I making a house rule? Or this is still within "DM's call"?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 9, 2002)

> *You may make it an unnamed penalty, or call it a Bruise penalty or something.*




Uh... or a circumstance penalty?  

Why didn't I think of that?  

-Hyp.


----------



## caudor (Dec 9, 2002)

There has been alot of good input on this topic so far...thanks all.

I think that making use of a circumstance penalty makes perfect sense (rather than messing with the stats).  I'm going to do that.

As far as scar removal....

I recall reading about a magical salve (I think it was in the DMG, in fact) that can be rubbed on someone who has been pertrified.  This magical item will return them to flesh.  I think a quest centered around obtaining such as item would form the basis of a good adventure....saving a friend.

So...perhaps, maybe some witch or herbalist in your campaign could develop a powerful salve that removes scars (creation of a new magic item).  Obtaining an item for the removal of scars might make a great adventure theme.  In fact, in this case the player with the scars can actually take part in the pursuit of his cure.  Just a thought/suggestion...


----------



## Fade (Dec 9, 2002)

A painful but probably working method would be to re-open the wound/cut off the scarred tissue and magically heal that.


----------



## Shallown (Dec 9, 2002)

Just as a side note.  I don't think all curative spells should be the same. I use it as an opportunity to show a little of the Gods in them. Such as war gods tend to heal but remove scars. Evil Gods may leave pot marks or nasty scars depending on what the do.  Just as cause wounds has several visual affects without changing mechanics. Nothing like Casuing wounds from my Disease God and descibing the pustules and odor caused by the spell. 

Also remember that the PHB spells and most others presented are adventuring spells , those most often used by the Characters. Not every spell known. I have tons of spells available that are everyday type things that adventurers may not use a lot. I think a curative that fixed that sort of thing would be one. Fixing scars in a dungeon may not be top of the list for a cleric hip deep in dragon parts.


Just a few passing thoughts.

Later


----------



## Stalker0 (Dec 9, 2002)

IF the guy was tortured, then he probably wouldn't have had access to healing

But now that he's out, I'd say any cure spells would start removing those things he he wanted them gone.

Although if you wanted him to keep them longer, I'd go with heal or regenerate.

Or reincarnation


----------



## dkilgo (Dec 9, 2002)

All the curative spells do not state that they actually prevent the formation of scars.  That leads me to believe that this would have to be left up to the DM.  It's his world...

I do like the idea of forging on to find the ailment to one's scared existence.  That creates a very awesome scope for a campaign.


----------

